

Dynamic Self-Assembly of Hierarchical Software (2003) [pdf] - whoisburbansky
https://www.aaai.org/Papers/Symposia/Spring/2003/SS-03-02/SS03-02-025.pdf

======
sbierwagen
(2003)

~~~
whoisburbansky
I'm sorry?

~~~
sbierwagen
When this submission was posted several days ago, it did not include the year
the paper was published in the title, which is common practice for older
submissions. The title was subsequently edited, making my comment redundant.

